
Ask HN: Permanent physical data storage? - chrstphrknwtn
Given that all common data storage mediums degrade, what&#x27;re good candidates out there in terms of a physical, write-once and read only physical data storage mediums?
======
dozzie
Magnetic tapes? They were proven to last a few decades.

~~~
chrstphrknwtn
Maybe my question was too broad... I was curious about things that won't
degrade... or will degrade on a time-scale of centuries.

Like arranging atoms in a crystalline material or something.

------
core-questions
QR codes on archival paper?

